# Best Bluegill Lake



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

What lake do you consider the best Bluegill- Crappie lake in northeast Ohio.I know Mogadore is a good panfish lake, but sizes are small.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

East Reservoir and Turkeyfoot in the Portage Lakes for good size redear. 
West Branch. Mosquito and the Ohio River for big crappie.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mogadore has some GREAT bluegill fishing. Not all are dinks. 

Any of the Portage Lakes will produce quality gills, including Nimisila.

Mosquito, West Branch, Pymatuning are all great for crappie.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mog. for gills, pymy is a close second
WB for crappie
portages lakes for red ears with mog a very close second.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

mosquito for crappie and portage for gills'


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Mogadore has got some big bull bluegills and redear. I never once targeted those fish there but I caught 3 Fish Ohio bluegill from Mogadore over the past 2 years while bass fishing. All three came on white Senkos. I've actually had trouble keeping the things off of a white Senko in that lake, they don't seem to like any other color though 

Steve


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

mogadore for gills definately!! I do my best off congress rd. And this past fall I had a great day for crappie just off the 43 causeway. Most were 12". It was actually the first time I had targeted crappie on the lake so I'm looking forward to this year.


----------

